# probleme beim öffnen einer *.flm datei in photoshop



## emulsion (13. April 2005)

hiho leude!
 ich habe folgendes problem:
 ich hab eine filmstrip ( *.flm) datei mit adobe premiere pro erstellt, und will diese jetzt mit adobe photoshop öffnen! da kommt dann so ein kleines fenster, was man auch bekommt, wenn man auf datei->neu/new klickt, blos mit dem datei namen drin! wenn ich die flm datei dann öffen, bekomme ich ein leeres blatt!
 ich habe schon mal eine flm datei erstellt, konnte und kann sie sogar jetzt noch öffnen! habe die so vor ca einem monate erstellt! in der zwischenzeit hab ich meinen pc formatiert! kann es daran liegen? aber wieso kann ich dann die alte flm datei öffnen
 bitte helft mir!
 mfg,
 emulsion


----------

